# I've done something really stupid, when will I know?



## snugglebunny (May 26, 2006)

Hi,

I hope you can help me as I am worrying my self sick.  I am 5 weeks pregnant (still on cyclogest) and this afternoon decided to clean the kitchen.  I used my usual wash method, i.e,  a bowl of warm soapy water with a couple of drops of lavender, a couple of drops of peppermint and a couple of drops of Tea tree oil. 

I have just found out that all of these 3 should be avoided in the first trimester because they can bring on a miscarriage.  How long before I know if the essential oils have caused any damage?  

I am so worried now please advise.

Helen x


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Firstly, try not to worry.  You havent used loads of them, and been sitting inhaling them directly for a long period of time.  From the use you have described, I wouldnt be concerned.  

Try not to use them again, to put your mind at rest, but I feel that it is ok.

emilycaitlin xx


----------

